# Crate size recommendation



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am looking to buy a crate for my German Shepherd,Jody. The longest she is in it is 6 hrs. on Wed. Do you suggest a crate tall enough so she can stand comfortably or is it ok if she has to bend her head down a little? Right now I have a huge wire crate that is an XL and she can stand without her head touching the top of the crate but I would like a smaller one. The next size down, a large is fine length and width wise..it just seems a little short. What is your opinion?


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

I like crates big. The bigger the better. Maybe even try an ex-pen. Being caged in a small wire cage where you can't even stand up all the way for 6 hours seems cruel to me. 

Why do you want a smaller one?


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I want the crate in my laundry room and the XL one doesn't fit. I have both sizes here and was comparing them. She can lay down comfortably in them both, but in both sizes she does have to bend her head a little. The smaller crate is 3 inches smaller in height so obviously she has to hunch her head a little more.

The big one is roomier but doesn't fit in the laundry room.


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

Could she just hang out in the laundry room without a crate? Would that be an option?


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am not sure how she would be shut in the laundry room. Our laundry room faces our garage door where we walk in and out from and she likes to wait for us. I think if we shut her in the laundry room she would destroy it to get out. We rescued her 10 months ago so she has a couple of issues.

I put the larger crate in the laundry room. It will be a tight fit but I want her comfortable. I'll see how that works.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tami, we have ours in our walk in closet in the bedroom....i'd let malia run free, but bubba is not to be trusted....i know some people buy the ones that look like furniture and actually use it as such when the dog isn't in it...is that a possibility?

we leave the television on and the crate, to me at least, is huge....since both dogs are in it....and we wanted them to have room....i can see why you wouldn't want to put yours in a crate where she has to bend her head to stand....

course, if you're only leaving her one day a week, why not just put it in the den and then she can watch tv?


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I ended up putting it in the laundry room and it fits ok. She gets freaked out when a certain dog barks, so to be in the family room would not be comforting.


----------

